# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Способы разрешения конфликтов

## Irina

«Ты мне больше не подружка, ты мне больше не дружок, не играй в мои игрушки и не писай в мой горшок!» Все мы хоть один раз слышали эту фразу, потом повзрослели и стали делить любовь, деньги, имущество, атомную энергию и пространство на луне. Мы эгоистичны по натуре и не стесняемся этого, но когда разногласия перерастают в конфликты, эмоции берут верх над разумом и жизнь заходит в тупик, нужно искать решение вопроса. МирСоветов предлагает некоторые варианты.

*Виды конфликтов*

Врач начинает лечение с постановки диагноза, а решать конфликт нужно с определения его вида. Их разделяют пятью способами:

   1. по возможным итогам (приход к компромиссу или безнадежное противоборство)
   2. по источнику (реакция на изменение общественных условий или всплеск личных эмоций)
   3. по статусу отношений конфликтующих (начальник-подчиненный или студент-студент)
   4. по степени публичности (явные, тайные и возможные)
   5. по количеству конфликтующих.

*Межличностный конфликт*

Выделите самые лучшие решения конфликта и модифицируйте их, пока они не удовлетворят вас обоих«Не смей брать мой совок», «почему носки на полу?», «опять уроки не сделал!», «Марья Ивановна отчет плохо подготовила, а мне отвечать!» - все это примеры разногласий между двумя или несколькими личностями. Каждый из нас заботится о соблюдении собственных интересов, но они часто расходятся с мнениями и желаниями людей вокруг. Существует два стандартных вида решения:

   1. Выгодный более сильной стороне.
   2. Компромиссный.

Наши предки решали вопросы на вече, используя кулаки и крича на весь город, мы выбираем правителей, ставя галочку напротив имени понравившегося кандидата из списка. И в том и в другом случае решения могут быть как правильными, так и нет, но определяется объективное большинство путем централизованного голосования. В ситуации неконтролируемой схватки побеждает сильнейший, причем в первую очередь отнюдь не умом.
Более продуктивным разрешением конфликта есть компромисс. На опыте многовековой истории можно проследить, что две удовлетворенные стороны реже вступают в новый конфликт и, маловероятно повторение того же прецедента. Как устранить проблему и закрыть вопрос с наименьшими потерями? МирСоветов предлагает следующий алгоритм разрешения:

   1. Определите причину и суть проблемы (возможно, именно не помытая месяц назад сковородка привела вашу сестру к ссоре с ее мужем на предмет ремонта в квартире).
   2. Самый лучший способ сделать это – поговорить с каждым, кого коснулся конфликт, обсудить мнения, плавно переходя ко второму пункту. Выясните все желания и интересы участников (это не так-то просто, но стоит того).
   3. Найдите все возможные решения (попытайтесь не отказываться от чужих предложений только потому, что вам они не нравятся).
   4. Выделите самые лучшие варианты разрешения конфликта и модифицируйте их до того момента, пока они не удовлетворят всех.
   5. Соблюдайте принятое соглашение.

Когда все пять пунктов будут исполнены, проблема уйдет сама собой, но и этот способ разрешения конфликтов не всегда подходит. В случае, когда среди участников есть неадекватные или неприспособленные личности, победа должна быть за сильным, но и вся ответственность будет только на нем. Если вы уговорили пьяного бедняка сесть в такси, то и заплатите за него. Если ваша бабушка не встает с постели, не говорите ей, чтобы она сама готовила, когда ей не нравится, как приготовили вы. Это должно быть очевидно. Но тысячу раз подумайте, прежде чем решить проблему силой. Возможно, компромисс реален, но вы не осознаете, что он близко. Примером тому может быть славный старый анекдот:
Психбольница. Пациент проповедует в палате и называет себя Христом. Врач заходит с кнутом и огромным кнутом, грозясь распять Иисуса. Пациент вскоре выздоровел.

*Групповой конфликт*

Сформулируйте ваши требования и дайте выучить союзникам, так вы не оставите сомнений, что все за одноРедко где бывает класс, в котором никогда не объявляли бойкот одному из учеников. Не часты дружные рабочие коллективы, а слово интрига знакомо каждому с детства.
Способы решения социального конфликта можно так же разделить на два вида:

   1. по средствам вмешательства нового лица (учитель, начальник или новенький);
   2. внутренне самостоятельный (тут много вариантов).

В первом случае новое лицо может оказаться как вредным, так и полезным. Например, в большинстве наших школ открытое вмешательство учителя во взаимоотношения учеников частенько приводит к необратимым последствиям. Влияние возможно лишь через некоторые ухищрения (задание сделать вместе интересную работу приближенного к лидеру и бойкотированного, чтение соответствующих рассказов на классном часу и тому подобное). В американском среднем учебном заведении решение вопроса без преподавателя неприемлемо. Так же считается нормальным позвонить в полицию и сообщить номер машины, из которой только что был выброшен мусор на дорогу. У нас же после ограбления не каждый вызовет милицию, боясь, что больше потеряет. Нельзя сказать, что эти решения правильны или нет всегда, ведь для каждого случая свой выход.
Внутренне самостоятельные конфликты чаще всего заканчиваются победой большинства. Задача МирСоветов рассказать вам, как оказаться в том самом большинстве, или добиться максимальных прав на стороне меньшинства.
Действие первое. Не обращая на себя внимания, постарайтесь определить источник или причину конфликта. Если вы чувствуете в себе силы (читая эту статью вы доказываете, что силы у вас на самом деле есть), поговорите с источником конфликта и, хорошо обдумав, занимайте на ваш взгляд правильную сторону. Что делать дальше?
Действие второе. Дыхательная гимнастика. Нет, мы не предлагаем заниматься йогой, мы лишь рекомендуем вам успокоиться. Трезвый холодный ум – первый козырь против соперника.
Действие третье. Переговоры. Максимально четко сформулируйте ваши требования и дайте выучить вашим союзникам, в этом случае вы не оставите сомнений, что все за одно. Так же осмысленные фразы заставят другую сторону почувствовать свою ущербность.
Действие четвертое. Наступление. Это часть переговоров. Сколько бы мы вам не советовали, в любом случае, вы всегда сами лучше знаете, как повлиять на ту группу людей, которую вы хотите убедить в своей правоте.
Действие пятое. Соблюдайте принятые вместе решения, иначе все придется повторить заново!

Чаще всего причиной конфликтов становимся мы сами, какие-то недомолвки и недоразумения, разногласия и расхождения во мнениях. И каждый раз вместо того, чтобы стараться разрешить создавшийся конфликт, каждый из нас всего-навсего стремится доказать свою правоту, особо не вникая в ситуацию. А надо всего лишь научиться прислушиваться к друг другу, и не выставлять вперед свое «Я».
Как говорил кот Леопольд, давайте жить дружно!

----------

